# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  AHOYADOR AHOYADORES AHOYADORA HOYADOR HOYADORA PERFORADOR TIERRA BARRENO POSTACION INSTALACION POSTES CERCOS REFORESTACION PINO EUCALIPTO CEDRO CAOBA TORNILLO JATROPHA PLATACION  FRUTALES UVA ECUADOR

## madagricola

*PEDIDOS LIMA-PERU al 980-980-698  anto6504@hotmail.com*        *ESPECIFICACIONES:*
* GRAN MOTOR DE 3.3 HP (63CC CENTIMETROS CUBICOS)
* ENFRIADO POR AIRE
* MOTOR DE 2 TIEMPOS
* CAPACIDAD DEL TANQUE = 1.2 LITROS
* PESO NETO = 11 KILOS
* DIAMETRO DEL BARRENO = 10CMS, 15CMS, 20CMS, 25CMS Y 30CMS
* ALTURA DEL BARRENO = 73 CMS   *63CC, NO CONFUNDIR CON OTRAS DE POCA POTENCIA DE 31CC O 43CC O 52CC*   *APLICACIONES:*
* HACER LOS AGUJEROS EN LA TIERRA DE PLANTACIONES DE ARBOLES
* HACER HUECOS PARA LOS CERCOS EN GRANDES EXTENSIONES DE TIERRA 
* HACER HUECOS POCO PROFUNDOS DE DISTINTOS TIPOS DE SEMBRIOS
* SEMBRAR JATROPHA Y REFORESTACION EN SUPERFICIE PLANA Y SEMIPLANA
* ETC   *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS Y AL EXTRANJERO (ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, ETC)*Temas similares: MOTOSIERRA CORTASETO ORILLADOR BORDEADOR DESBROZADOR CORTADOR RAMAS ARBOL PALMERAS LARGO ALCANCE LONG REACH EXTENSION COSECHAR COSECHADOR FRUTALES MANGO LUCUMA QUINUA KIWICHA CORTAR CERCO VIVO ECUADOR Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Eucalipto, Pino y Tara Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile.

----------

